# Forum going slow? (Sunday 25-Feb-2007)



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Is the forum going slow today or is it me? Other sites seem OK.

Thnx.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Running okay for me right now


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

No problems here...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I checked the server logs and didn't see any issues. May have been a short lived problem with the network somewhere along the line. Next time it happens, do a traceroute and post your results.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Monday and Tuesday

I was unable to access the site this morning and also for a half hour this evening. Around 4:00 CST I would say. Couldn't get on yesterday at some time period either. I had thought there was another HR20 Update e-mail but I usually get a "Server Busy" message. These last few times have said that there wasn't even a DBSTalk website.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Coffey77 said:


> Monday and Tuesday
> 
> I was unable to access the site this morning and also for a half hour this evening. Around 4:00 CST I would say. Couldn't get on yesterday at some time period either. I had thought there was another HR20 Update e-mail but I usually get a "Server Busy" message. These last few times have said that there wasn't even a DBSTalk website.


Looks like Comcast is still having some DNS issues.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BTW, here is a thread over at AVS regarding the Comcast DNS issues:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=802897


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had connection probs off/on with Comcast for the past two days. I'm
currently using a T-Mobile wireless aircard - like being back on dialup.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

My situation must have been short lived, because it is better now. It did seem like the responses were slow, though. It was is the server was heavily loaded. Other sites were fine. Is it possible backups were going Sunday Morning 8-9am PDT?

Unfortunately, Sunday was not a good day for debugging. I just popped in in the morning and noticed the slowness. Things have been generally good since that time, though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

brott said:


> My situation must have been short lived, because it is better now. It did seem like the responses were slow, though. It was is the server was heavily loaded. Other sites were fine. Is it possible backups were going Sunday Morning 8-9am PDT?
> 
> Unfortunately, Sunday was not a good day for debugging. I just popped in in the morning and noticed the slowness. Things have been generally good since that time, though.


On Sunday morning around that time I was doing some server maintenance and rebooted the server so you may have popped in while I was playing .


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> I've had connection probs off/on with Comcast for the past two days. I'm
> currently using a T-Mobile wireless aircard - like being back on dialup.


 Good idea. Another suggestion to all would be to try http://www.opendns.com if you are on Comcast and having trouble accessing the site.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

> Another suggestion to all would be to try http://www.opendns.com if you are on Comcast and having trouble accessing the site.


I got this set up and so far so good. Thanks for the info. When I first started it, it seemed a bit slow but it's picking up speed as I surf.


----------

